# table saw sled



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

ok i need sum help i wanna build a sled for my saw but the slots in my table saw have a a lip on the top side of grove at the front and back of saw swo a pice of square stock will not work what do i do????


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a familiar problem here*

You don't have many choices. 
If you have to keep the saw, for budget reasons, the easy answer is to remove the tabs. Then I think you will have a slot that's 5/8" x 1/4" maybe 3/8"? but not standard :no: which is 3/4" x 3/8".
So, how bad do you want to do this?
They are aluminum, so grind them close and finish with a file.  bill


----------



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

well this saw is new its only a week old so i have to keep it for awile so u think i can use mt die gringer and cut the lips out and that will take care of the problem?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

crookedcut said:


> well this saw is new its only a week old so i have to keep it for awile so u think i can use mt die gringer and cut the lips out and that will take care of the problem?


"...take care of the problem?"
no, but it will remove the tabs.:laughing: Sorry.
It will make it easier to use the slots for a miter guage or sled. Make some runners out of Maple or hardwood and you'll be OK.
There are plenty of threads on sleds.  bill


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

make the runners go under tabs? spacer in centers.....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*somewhere in this search*

You'll find a lot of information on this issue....
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=851895


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GROOVY said:


> make the runners go under tabs? spacer in centers.....


+1. :yes: I wouldn't destroy the saw just yet. Runners under the tabs (good suggestion) is what I would do. You could make them out of wood, or maybe find some metal bar stock to use.









 







.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you can, I would return the saw, and buy a real saw. One with standard 3/8" wide slots. Much happier in the long run.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yep, a new one!*

TYPO? standard slots are 3/4" wide x 3/8" deep.... :smile: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> +1. :yes: I wouldn't destroy the saw just yet. Runners under the tabs (good suggestion) is what I would do. You could make them out of wood, or maybe find some metal bar stock to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, do not start grinding off slots. First you need to know why they are there. If you grind them off you may later find you have another problem.

The "under runner" is a good idea. 

George


----------



## Haland (Aug 11, 2011)

I had the same issue with a Craftsman table saw. Went to Lowes and bought an oak board that was just the right width to turn sideways and fit between the tabs. Didn't even need to use the planer. Glued that to the bottom of my sled and haven't had a problem. 

Another solution is to not use the slots. Here's is an example: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/26395


----------



## jpc (Apr 12, 2010)

I ran into the same problem years ago with my old craftsman tablesaw, if you like, in my album labeled shop stuff are a few pics of my sled and saw setup that i used to get around that problem, good luck and if you have any questions feel free to ask, good luck


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the same thing and grinded the tabs down. But I don't have a miter gauge for it so I said what the heck. I tried to use washers as spacers and it worked ok. If I spent more time on it I probably could've made it work good, but I was fed up with it. Another solution is if the top isn't too wide, take off the extensions, make sure the sides are square, and make a sled to fit the top while using the sides as runners


----------

